

Eloquent Javascript now in print - angrycoder
http://nostarch.com/ejs.htm

======
v413
For highly technical analysis of the ECMA Script (JavaScript) language I
highly recommend the series of articles of Dimitry Soshnikov.

<http://dmitrysoshnikov.com/ecmascript/javascript-the-core/>

These series of articles are probably the deepest series into the language on
the Internet (surpassing even Crocford's articles as far as depth goes).

------
marijn
Well, HN can be hard to predict. My coupon-code-including submission two weeks
ago [1] hardly got to the front page at all, yet this one does great. Oh,
well, I'm not complaining! Thanks for submitting. (The coupon code is no
longer valid, though.)

[1]: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2117600>

~~~
Groxx
Timing influences how high an article gets to a rather extreme degree. Get it
up just before the main rushes appear, and it's far more likely to get to -
and stay on - the front page long enough for a lot of people to see it.

------
felixge
This book is my top recommendation for programmers who want to learn
JavaScript.

The pace is perfect, and even people who are already familiar with JavaScript
can get something out of it.

Just bought myself a copy.

------
btipling
I don't think that HN would be in the market for a beginners book. Anything in
here that differentiates it from O'Reilly's Rhino book or Mozilla Developer
Center?

~~~
angrycoder
You can read the whole book online here and decide for yourself:

<http://eloquentjavascript.net/>

My opinion:

It is a book that anyone of any skill level can get something out of. It is
one of the few books that is technically a beginners book, but it does not
talk to you like you are stupid.

Most importantly, it is focused just as much on software craftsmanship as it
is teaching you javascript. It is a great introduction to functional
programming and the 'good parts' of object oriented programming.

Why should you buy the book if it is online for free? Well, I have extreme
respect for people who try to teach others and give away their work for free.
I like to support them in any way possible.

Crockford's book is great, but I don't really subscribe to the 'if I could
only buy one book on x' mentality. I prefer to get my information from as many
sources as possible and Haverbeke should definitely be one of of those
sources.

~~~
btipling
Hrm I guess after a quick scan I did see some interesting things in there.
I'll buy it if it's available on the nook or kindle or as an ebook. I don't
really want a print book. (I've downloaded the PDF, but I'm willing to pay for
an ebook format).

~~~
marijn
A wide ebook formats will be available from <http://nostarch.com/ejs.htm> in a
week or so. (They have an external party doing the conversions, which is
apparently taking his time.)

------
Pickhardt
For those advanced programmers in the audience, Javascript: The Good Parts by
Douglas Crockford is more appropriate.

Or just read through his site: <http://javascript.crockford.com/>

~~~
Groxx
That has easily been one of my favorite programming books so far. It's a
programming language book for programmers. Every language needs something like
it.

I only wish his linter were better. I haven't poked at the recent update (!)
very much, but it was almost un-usably incorrect for quite a while, and
removes one of my favorite tools for making javascript look nicer: functions
as objects (ie, with properties). Instead, he preaches a super-watered-down
version where functions are mere constructors for objects, and nothing else.

------
juddlyon
Reading this now, good stuff. Thank you.

Another outstanding beginners reference: DOM Scripting by Jeremy Keith.
Clearly explained and encourages good habits.

